# Yay new litters *PIC HEAVY*



## SephysManda (Dec 9, 2010)

I have two new litters 

First one is:
Straw (guessing she is actually a recessive yellow) SHS doe to my PEW SHS buck
She had 8 babies, but I culled out the two smallest so she's down to 6.

Second one:
PEW SHS doe to Broken Blue LH buck
She had 6 babies all together. 
Color patterns are starting to show so I can see 3 Brokens (there's one in the other litter)

I'll try to get pics up soon


----------



## SephysManda (Dec 9, 2010)

I forgot to mention that they were born November 22, 2011


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Very nice, cute pictures are always a highlight to my day!


----------



## SephysManda (Dec 9, 2010)

First Litter:
All Satins, more does then bucks. 1 broken so far.









Second Litter:
All brokens and I'm thinking a good many are bucks. Half of them are looking like Satins.









I'll post new pics when their eyes open!


----------



## Ankali (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful satin fuzz


----------



## SephysManda (Dec 9, 2010)

Yay for updated pics:
*SHS Yellow/White Doe from litter 1*








*SHS Black/White doe from litter 1*








*SHS BEW buck from litter 1*








*SHS BEW doe from litter 1*








*SHS BEW doe from litter 1 (this girl has wavy hair)*








*Brindle/White buck from litter 2*








*Black Tan/White buck from litter 2*








*Chocolate Tan/White buck from litter 2*








*Satin Blue Tan Dutch? buck from litter 2*








*Satin Silver Tan/White from litter 2*


----------



## Natafan (Sep 12, 2011)

*Amazing babies!!! :-o   I'm in love!!*


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh my, they are so cute! Especially the satin piebald tan :love1


----------

